# A good and inexpensive HO UVB option?



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 23, 2021)

I've just ordered a trio of these for my Chameleon cages.
I have live vines and plants and my Chameleons need UVB. But real estate on top of my XXL REPTIBREEZE cages is at a premium and there are already spot lamps, a dripper system and MISTKING nozzles up there.
I needed something that could take up less room and hopefully have less wiring and timers than 6 different florescent tube fixtures!
I found these on Amazon. Inexpensive. T5 HO and with two tubes. My plan is to pop out one plant tube in each hood and replace it with a T5 10.0 uvb tube.
The bonus is that I'll have 3 new, spare plant tubes. And these can be "Daisy chained". Meaning I could use just one timer to run all 3 fixtures. (6 tubes)
These are probably not the same quality as the ZOOMED. And certainly not as high quality as the Arcadia. The reflectors especially. But they're also easier to find as well as much less expensive. I ordered them and they're in stock.
They should do what I need them to do. And I'll report back as soon as I've used them for a week or two and then check out how they perform. With uvb readings and some photos.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0721TG86M/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 23, 2021)

I'd love to see pics after it's set up!

J


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 23, 2021)

Eagerly awaiting the science...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 23, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Eagerly awaiting the science...


As are my Chameleons


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As are my Chameleons


'Really should be part of their marketing.

*Reptiles & Amphibians - The Prehistoric, Science-Loving Pets!*
*If you're not a stickler for science, don't get any!*​


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2021)

OK, So...Seems good. Really good I'm glad to say.
These ARE true T5 HO fixtures and the 6,500k bulbs it came with seem legit. I'm using one in each of the three fixtures I purchased plus a T5 10.0 REPTISUN in each.
(I'll be replacing these with ARCADIA 12% in a few months)
As you can see, Suki approves of them also!
These are a very decent option for anyone needing a smallish sized 6,500K PLANT and UVB T5 HO UVB . Twin tubes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2021)

These are my "old" ZOOMED T5 HO units.
I'll save these for my next closed chamber enclosure. Or for helping out a new, local member.
They're very good units.


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 28, 2021)

Cool. Just the one switch - so both bulbs are either On or Off?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Cool. Just the one switch - so both bulbs are either On or Off?


Yes.
And you have the option of DAISY CHAINING them all together and run all three fixtures...Six lights...On just one timer.
They seem very decently made to me. And they are very inexpensive.
I suppose that more time will tell.


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks good @ZEROPILOT . Please update with UVI index and distance info if you will. The shape and reflectivity of the hood makes so much difference in the pattern of UV below. Once we know how those reflectors distribute the UV, they do look like nice options. Especially in some table applications for Testudo. T5 HO tend to overheat closed chambers and a double fixture might not work there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Cool. Just the one switch - so both bulbs are either On or Off?


Yes.
And you have the option of DAISY CHAINING them all together and run all three fixtures...Six lights...On just one timer


Markw84 said:


> Looks good @ZEROPILOT . Please update with UVI index and distance info if you will. The shape and reflectivity of the hood makes so much difference in the pattern of UV below. Once we know how those reflectors distribute the UV, they do look like nice options. Especially in some table applications for Testudo. T5 HO tend to overheat closed chambers and a double fixture might not work there.


I'll check the levels tomorrow afternoon.
What I was personally looking for was brighter. More "daytime" looking light for my Chameleons.
As far as that part goes, they are indeed brighter.
Thank you for your previous help in this matter also


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2021)

I forgot to mention that these fixtures also come with swag chains so that you can suspend them from the ceiling (Or whatever you choose) without needing to buy anything else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Looks good @ZEROPILOT . Please update with UVI index and distance info if you will. The shape and reflectivity of the hood makes so much difference in the pattern of UV below. Once we know how those reflectors distribute the UV, they do look like nice options. Especially in some table applications for Testudo. T5 HO tend to overheat closed chambers and a double fixture might not work there.


My old test with REPTISUN fixture and a new T5 HO 10.0 showed a 7.7 at 8".
This hood also with a fresh 10.0 tube pumps out just 5.0.
(Through a screen) 6.6 without.
So, Apples and Oranges I suppose....The reflector sucks.
The initial levels would be more than adequate for someone to use this for a tortoise that doesnt need high UVB levels. Such as a Redfoot.
These can work well in enclosures without a screen top and for species that aren't reliant on higher levels of UVB, as well as maybe grow a few plants and replicate sunlight with it's 5k-6.5k spectrum.
But there's the fact that these are 100% metal. I'm not sure how well they'd do suspended inside of a humid closed chamber.
These are not going to be for everyone. But a viable alternative for many.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2022)

These have been up and running for a while now and are a success on top of my 3 Chameleons cages.
I'm quite happy with them and I think they represent a good value for the price:
$40 for the complete unit that includes 2 plant lights.
$15-$20 for a uvb tube.


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These have been up and running for a while now and are a success on top of my 3 Chameleons cages.
> I'm quite happy with them and I think they represent a good value for the price:
> $40 for the complete unit that includes 2 plant lights.
> $15-$20 for a uvb tube.


What is the length of them?if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> What is the length of them?if you don't mind sharing?


These are in a link on the initial post.
They're 24"


----------



## Big Ron (Jan 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are in link on the initial post.
> They're 24"


Thank you very much


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm still using these over my Chameleons and they are performing flawlessly.
This month I'm putting in new 10.0 uvb tubes and new LED daylight tubes


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2022)

UPDATE: CRITICAL ISSUE FOUND

Unfortunately as I attempted to swap out my new tubes. I found that the UVB and plant grow tubes I'd installed in these hoods last year had more or less welded themselves in place. Probably a combination of the cheap plastic construction of the "tombstone" electrical fittings and the constant bit of heat from the transformers caused this issue. I was able to change out the tubes. But let's just say that I have no expectations about ever doing it again.
Next year these will need to go into the garbage. (If they last that long)
So, since I DO WANT to go LED. I want LED daytime lights and LED UVB lights I might have options....
Some LED lights do not need ballasts.
I (we) can use other types of hoods. Even other types of lamps. No more T5s?
I'll make a new post as soon as I've gathered up all of the parts. Or if I find something that's already for sale that would lend itself to this application.
Let me know if you see anything interesting.
I just ordered a 24 pack of T5 electrical end fittings. I'm going to replace these in my current fixtures for now. I really don't like the way they feel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 14, 2022)

These might save the day
(Save me like $150)
Less cheesy T5 fittings for an upgrade.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 14, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These might save the day
> (Save me like $150)
> Less cheesy T5 fittings for an upgrade.



The listing for the fixture up above says they use BallastWise ballast, so the fixture might have an instant start ballast. If the existing tombstones only have 1 wire to each, that means they're shunted. You'll have to make a splice and take a wire to both sides of the non-shunted tombstones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 14, 2022)

jaizei said:


> The listing for the fixture up above says they use BallastWise ballast, so the fixture might have an instant start ballast. If the existing tombstones only have 1 wire to each, that means they're shunted. You'll have to make a splice and take a wire to both sides of the non-shunted tombstones.


I saw both shunted and non shunted listed.
I guessed and got the non shunted.
I haven't taken one apart yet to see. But at like $15 for the pack, I'd just order the correct ones if I was wrong.
I was surprised at how inexpensive they are.


----------

